# Sage barista pro grinder question



## MarkC_Belfast (Nov 30, 2018)

Hey folks

just a quick question in regards to grinder settings, I've got some new beans and trying to dial in but having to take the digital grinder setting down to 4 to get a half decent extraction

My upper burr is currently set to 3.

if I change it to 2 will I need to start at 30 on the digital grind setting or is there an overlap of grinding sizes if you get what I mean


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

MarkC_Belfast said:


> Hey folks
> 
> just a quick question in regards to grinder settings, I've got some new beans and trying to dial in but having to take the digital grinder setting down to 4 to get a half decent extraction
> 
> ...


 I have tried to find the actual answer to this question, but alas even sage don't seem to be able to produce it.

From the experiments on my grinder there is significant overlap. 
With the inner burr on 5 and the screen setting on 1 it appeared to pull for approximately the same time as the inner on 4 and screen setting of 3. 
So, massive overlap, but I think that's the point, it's only a small increase in range.

But, if you are only at 4 why do you need to adjust it? you have a few more settings to go!


----------

